
IoT starter kit unveiled by ARM and IBM - funkylexoo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31584546
======
eveningcoffee
> One example the firms gave for how this might be used in

> real-life involved using the kit to send information about

> local conditions to a remote data centre, which in turn

> would send back commands to a smart lighting system made up

> of internet-connected bulbs.

Honestly, why would any sane person want to do this?

By doing this you would give up your privacy and also your independence.

------
marssaxman
There are dozens, maybe hundreds, of existing microcontroller-based single-
board computers with daughterboard expansion sockets. Many of them already use
Cortex-M3 or Cortex-M4 processors. It would have been nice if the article
provided even a hint at what this new offering is intended to provide that we
can't already find.

